# Thinking of building some guitar drawers....



## Vrollin (Jan 24, 2014)

So I have this thought of building me some sweet guitar drawers. The idea being a series of slim drawers that would hold one guitar each, one or two larger drawers for tools and odds and ends, with a workspace on the top of the drawers. Also a benefit would be that I could place a lock on each drawer for added security.
I would line each drawer like the inside of a guitar case so they all have a fitted lining to sit in.
My only concern is that being its not as sealed as a case, would this be an issue for long term storage??? I dont want to work on this and over time find out its messing with the guitars.....

Any thoughts, tips, warnings, concerns?

Cheers guys and gals!


----------



## sage (Jan 24, 2014)

You really wouldn't want your guitar in a totally sealed environment. Moisture would get locked in and not be able to escape. I can't think of a case that's hermetically sealed and, if there were one available, I'd not be storing my guitars long term in there. I would have no hesitation with storing my guitars in a drawer setup like you're describing and am actually really interested in seeing how this plays out.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 24, 2014)

sage said:


> You really wouldn't want your guitar in a totally sealed environment. Moisture would get locked in and not be able to escape. I can't think of a case that's hermetically sealed and, if there were one available, I'd not be storing my guitars long term in there. I would have no hesitation with storing my guitars in a drawer setup like you're describing and am actually really interested in seeing how this plays out.



I'm liking the sound of your thoughts here. Where i live is the tropical north of queensland, so there is always a tonne of humidity, but then I do use the aircon quite a bit, I was for a period just having my axes out on a stand to encourage my picking them up more often, then I changed to storing them in their cases as I learnt what I was doing is a big no no. I think with some weather strips along the edge of the drawer front panel I could get an almost air tight seal if I needed....

To MSpaint a basic idea this is a rough drawing of the idea.... Will add some locks on each draw and thinking of something guitar related the drawer handles, maybe just some volume knobs or carry handles like on the top of combo amps....
I've never made a chest of drawers before so I'm keen to make it regardless


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 24, 2014)

It sounds like a good idea ... wouldn't hurt to give it a go - especially if you are keen on making the unit anyway. Keep us updated, this is an interesting project for sure!


----------



## rikomaru (Jan 24, 2014)

This.........sounds............GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! Are you planning to make this a centerpiece for your teching area?


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah the idea would be that I have somewhere to change strings and noodle with pups and what not as opposed to competing for the coffee table in the lounge or using the floor :/

What would give me a big stiffy, is if I could use this as an opportunity to also learn how to stain wood. Im huge on black and grey stains on guitars, if I could get that going on on the cabinet.... Sweet merciful god!


----------



## rikomaru (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm.....if you could throw in a slide/pull-out table you would have the chance to work on staining a nice size chunk of wood. It would also brting it closer to being a 1-stop tech station. I don't know what dimensions you're going for, but you could slide the plank between drawers if it's too tall to use the top as your station.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 24, 2014)

rikomaru said:


> Hmm.....if you could throw in a slide/pull-out table you would have the chance to work on staining a nice size chunk of wood. It would also brting it closer to being a 1-stop tech station. I don't know what dimensions you're going for, but you could slide the plank between drawers if it's too tall to use the top as your station.



The aim is to only build it with say 6 drawers for guitars, the drawer will only be as thick as your average hard case, and one bigger drawer at the bottom so will probably be pretty small in the end I think.... Heading back to the hardware store tomorrow to take some notes on the sizes of cuts there so I can base it of that. Im just a little intimidated by putting the runners on, will be a bit of a stuff around to get it all right....


----------



## rikomaru (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't be intimidated. You have a great idea so if you're unsure about something just take some time and think it out. This is interesting enough to get half the forum helping out. Lol


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 24, 2014)

I love random DIY projects that involve guitars. I just have a Carvin so I keep it in it's case. If I had more though... maybe? Surrounding yourself with things you've proudly created are great motivators IMO. Good luck with the project and post some pics as you get going with it!


----------



## psycle_1 (Jan 24, 2014)

This sounds like a kick ass idea. I like it!


----------



## larry (Jan 24, 2014)

awesome idea 

wanted to do the same thing a while back, but got the idea when I walked into the lift bay my car was in and saw a massive tool chest. would be so handy to have something like this to stash my guitars and relevant tools/hardware:





edit:

BOOM!


----------



## bannyd (Jan 24, 2014)

im totally going to do this!!! 
well 
when I get enough $$ haha
this is a great idea -- i'm very excited to see the outcome!


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 24, 2014)

larry said:


>



Pretty cool travel case. A nice alternative to the "guitar closet" type you see a lot.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 24, 2014)

This is a rather neat idea.

Not something practical for my own personal uses. I converted a computer desk, into a permanent guitar work/techstation to put in my home studio. My dog (Akimbo Lee Jones) has his pad under the desk, so this idea wouldn't work for me. 

But I can definitely respect the Idea. 

I like ideas like this. In my closet, the bar that you hang clothes on. I loop all my extra cables up there, so I can have access to them and they are out of the way.

I just recently went to Walmart, and grabbed a humidity ready for cheap. It had a magnet on the back, so I just literally attach it to the metal bar of the guitar stand I have (Griffin 5 guitar holder)
I recommend a cheap humidity reader for anyone with guitars. If I remember correctly between 40-60% humidity is ideal.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 25, 2014)

Make a couple of them, I need 1 of these bad boys.

Good luck.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2014)

Guitar drawers? Got 'em for ya right here...


----------



## japs5607 (Jan 26, 2014)

D'addario strings and Planet Waves posted this on their facebook, last week. 




Not really practical, but functional


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 26, 2014)

japs5607 said:


> Not really practical, but functional



Why not practical? If you have the space, it will amount to almost the same space as guitar stands, and the guitars are better protected IMO. It can look neat as well. 

Kinda makes me think of decorating a studio/guitar space like Hans Zimmer's, and hide almost everything


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2014)

That D'addario guitar drawer thing is pretty cool. If they had one that was more compact and wasn't old fashioned looking I'd grab a couple.


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jan 26, 2014)

I remember seeing a really cool pictures of what you're describing in a guitar room thread on some forum. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## sage (Jan 26, 2014)

That D'Addario one is kinda cool, but if it was my design, it would be one big piece of black granite that you could barely see the drawer lines on and all the drawers would be those push-in-to-release types. You'd never be able to move it, but who needs to move it?


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Found it...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 26, 2014)

What would really do it for me (and I'm sure there's already cabs and gun-safes that could be modded) is a vertical slotted cabinet to store my cased guitars.
One that could be bolted down to the floor and hold some major lockage.
Would have to be a solid door obviously and not a glass display door.



derp, derp, derp; Guess I could just make room in a locking doored closet; derp, derp, derp
would be much easier


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2014)

Actually, what would be cool is to convert the drawers so it's a "hot swappable" design where the drawer itself is a case, and you could just pull it own and go. Or maybe pull it out, put a universal locktop on it, and then go. Something tells me it would be ridiculously expensive. Maybe Doug could make them and call them BlackMaDrawers, and that way we'd all be cool with spending $10,000 on it.


----------



## japs5607 (Jan 28, 2014)

MBMoreno said:


> Why not practical? If you have the space, it will amount to almost the same space as guitar stands, and the guitars are better protected IMO. It can look neat as well.
> 
> Kinda makes me think of decorating a studio/guitar space like Hans Zimmer's, and hide almost everything



By that I meant,you couldn't use the top as a workbench as th OP required


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 28, 2014)

Great idea, the locks would be a must! My kids would just love to find out daddy's guitar stash is only a drawer pull away!


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, so a bit of an update for anyone waiting on news, I think the build will be a very slow one, after some thought I really want to use a drop saw to get perfect cuts, alas I do not own one, and while I could easily buy one right now that money is being reserved for some more gear!
Stay tuned this will happen though!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> What would really do it for me (and I'm sure there's already cabs and gun-safes that could be modded) is a vertical slotted cabinet to store my cased guitars.
> One that could be bolted down to the floor and hold some major lockage.
> Would have to be a solid door obviously and not a glass display door.
> 
> ...



Two words, infinite possibilities: Panic room...


----------



## ooremy (Apr 30, 2014)

I have limited space in a new apartment. On one side of my room is my desk with DAW, etc. The wall in between has a big window taking up that space and opposite is the closet. This leaves me just the other wall across from my DAW setup to have a bed/storage.

Which brings me to my current project of a Captain's Platform bed with integrated guitar drawers and 14 Space Gator G Tour rolling rack case.

The bed will definitely be pretty high up. 36.5" at the top of the platform plus mattress. I made the dimensions 80" long to accommodate a Twin XL style mattress, but only 34" deep so as not to stick out in front of the window or cover the heating vent in the floor. I currently sleep on a camp cot I got from REI that's 24"x76" and quite comfortable; so I know this smaller than normal width will work for me. 

I will have to have the mattress custom made, but oh well.

The ends will be open, but if I move to a different type of space, I was thinking about integrating 4x12 style speaker covers; ala Mesa Boogie recto std.

There will be a 26.5" x 33" opening in the front to roll the rack under so that it lines up with the front of the bed frame. (Can also pull out at night, a few inches, to double as a night stand.) Behind that, I have room to stick my PC and still have decent airflow to cool it, or I'll add a rack-style silent fan if pc temps go through the roof. I bought extender cables to get the display, mouse & keyboard connections to the other side of the room. I could have just bought some rack rails and made a permanent rack, but I wanted the freedom to take my rig out without having to keep unscrewing/screwing rack gear into different racks.

For the drawers: I can get 3, 5" drawers for 2 electrics ea. in the top 2, 2 basses in the 3rd drawer and an 8" drawer for the bottom to house 2 acoustics. My other 12+ guitars are mounted to the walls using the String Swing mounts.

Hope to have it completed by June. Pics to follow.


----------



## Vrollin (May 1, 2014)

Sounds great mate! Mine are still well and truly on hold, will only be home a handful of days over the next few months


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2014)

sage said:


> You really wouldn't want your guitar in a totally sealed environment. Moisture would get locked in and not be able to escape. I can't think of a case that's hermetically sealed and, if there were one available, I'd not be storing my guitars long term in there. I would have no hesitation with storing my guitars in a drawer setup like you're describing and am actually really interested in seeing how this plays out.



A little bit of desiccant would take care of any moisture that would be locked in. Though, moisture isn't exactly a bad thing at certain levels. Conditions can be too dry for guitars, even solid body electrics.


----------

